# L'Oreal Healthy Look and/or wash-out colors



## Meisje (May 19, 2010)

Has anyone here tried the L'Oreal Healthy Look hair dye? I bought it in 8.5 Blonde (formerly White Chocolate, I believe). My hair is a medium to dark blonde with some grown-out highlights.

I would also be interested in hearing your experiences with wash-out colors (non-permanent dye... Like Color Pulse). I'm feeling like experimenting, but I have thin, fine hair that's gotten quite long and I don't want to destroy it.

I'll post back when I use it.


----------



## xsnowwhite (May 20, 2010)

ive used clairol natural instincts several times and was actually impressed. I used the dark brown shades and black once which was the only one i didnt like


----------



## Meisje (May 21, 2010)

So I just used it --- it's very subtle, and not super-noticeable. But I have had several sets of highlights and lowlights, and my hair was really patchy and uneven before I used this, and I have to say the Healthy Look blended it down so that it looks a lot more polished.

I'm not sure how it works, since it's a wash-out color with no ammonia and therefore unable to lift my color. But it definitely got rid of the patchiness.

It also improved the condition of my hair --- it seems a lot stronger now.

I was trying to search down some Color Pulse, but it seems as though it's been discontinued.


----------



## BEA2LS (Jun 3, 2010)

i have used similar products to even out my color before and it does work, plus my hair did feel stronger.


----------



## ruthless (Jun 5, 2010)

Every time I colour my hair it improves the feel of it as long as I'm not lightening it.  

I was also intrigued by the "healthy look" but it has too few shades of dark brown-I don't want soft black, I want deepest dark brown and their version of dark brown well, isn't dark enough.

I use a "demi"permanent from Sally's since I'm just covering grey really and my hair is in pretty good shape considering below my ears is essentially bleach damage. As long as I don't try to get fancy and change the colour my hair should continue to look good.


----------



## GLAMORandGORE (Jun 12, 2010)

i've never used it, however i strongly would recommend not using box dyes. they include metals that never come out of your hair, which can lead to large problems later down the line when you want to change it.

i used a wash out color once, but i don't think it was very good (it was also back in middle school >__<) because it hardly stayed in at all.


----------



## Meisje (Jun 13, 2010)

Even though I have old highlights (grown down several inches from the root), the Healthy Look really only stayed in my hair for one wash.

I still think it improved the condition of my hair. I'm planning on getting a half-inch trim, so that should help as well.


----------

